
Covid-19 World Statistics – A Perspective with Less Panic - lizmat
https://covid.observer
======
chupa-chups
I'd recommend this if you added the rate of growth per day in percent (between
30-40% worldwide additional cases per day, applying also to deaths per day).

E.g.:

2020-03-14: 0.0019%

2020-03-21: 0.02% ( = 0.0019% * (1,4 ^ 7))

2020-03-28: 0.21% ( = 0.21% * (1,4 ^ 7))

2020-04-03: 2.22% ( = 2.22% * (1,4 ^ 7))

2020-04-10: 23.43% ( = 23.43% * (1,4 ^ 7))

etc.

(Assuming a constant daily growth rate of 40%, which will probably decrease
due to deaths of hosts).

~~~
ashport
[https://covid.observer/#speed](https://covid.observer/#speed)

